# cobb remap



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

hi dose any one have a cobb that could remap my gtr as i got a new exhaust and induction kit. i will of course sort you out for doing it :thumbsup:

just let me know how much


oh and im in sussex


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

lol nice try kiders but youll have a job as cobb AP's are locked to a single car at a time! 

back to the drawing board :lamer: lol


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

oh really :bawling: i never new that my mate said he would do mine but his is off getting some updates to it or some thing like that.

so is there no way of doing it then??


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

kiders said:


> oh really :bawling: i never new that my mate said he would do mine but his is off getting some updates to it or some thing like that.
> 
> so is there no way of doing it then??


Sure, give Ben @ GTC a call, surrender your credit card details to him and the following day a small package will appear at your front door, remove the device from the box, plug it in to your stolen GTR, 10 seconds later youll be joy riding around your nearest council estate! lol


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

thats not very nice:bawling: i dont want to pay for any thing:smokin:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> Sure, give Ben @ GTC a call, surrender your credit card details to him and the following day a small package will appear at your front door, remove the device from the box, plug it in to your stolen GTR, 10 seconds later youll be joy riding around your nearest council estate! lol


Is it OK that i chuckled at that? 

To the O/P, the Cobb AccessPort once inststalled on a car is locked to that car. Would have been a bit stupid of Cobb not to apply some level of security to their devices & thus also secure Tuning Houses maps.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Chaps. If i cobb mine would the insurance go up much do u think. I am with Churchill. Also thinking of a Y pipe but i would want the extra resonator bit on the Milltek as i dont want too much noise/droning. Thoughts ?


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

DWC said:


> Chaps. If i cobb mine would the insurance go up much do u think ?


Depends if you tell em :thumbsup:


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Too risky not to me thinks


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

DWC said:


> Too risky not to me thinks


How so?

Your car gets nicked, they never know...

Your car gets written off, they never know....

You bump your car, they never know...


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Would they not get the dealer to check the ecu to try and get out of a claim


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

If your car is nicked, how will they know?

If you bump your car, why would they check flickr data for bodywork repairs?

If you total your car, it'll be sat in a recovery yard waiting for an insurance assessor with a clipboard.

So like I said above, how will they know?

Ever made a car insurance claim and had your car picked over in that much detail?

In reality it'll never happen but each to their own of course.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Yeh I'm just a little worry pot mate. Really want a y pipe. I need to make more noise. Arrhh. He he.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Y pipe is a perfect start.

No need to worry with that, all good!


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Would I be ok not telling insurance about that or would they hear it.


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> If your car is nicked, how will they know?
> 
> If you bump your car, why would they check flickr data for bodywork repairs?
> 
> ...


How about the scenario when you bump another human being putting them in need of 24hr care for the rest of their lives, so when the insurance company are looking at a multi million pound payout they send your car for a forensic examination to find ways to mitigate their losses....

For anyone who's spent £60k on a car, a grand or two on mods - to try and avoid an extra few hundred quid to be properly insured is bonkers. Right up there on the sensible list with buying cheap Chinese tyres...


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

@ OP - Just ask your insurer. Attitudes vary to mods, so only one way to find out. If they give you a hard time, give Competition Car Insurance a call - they offer sensible premiums with no increase for mods and 5 days worth of track cover a year :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

bazza_g said:


> How about the scenario when you bump another human being putting them in need of 24hr care for the rest of their lives, so when the insurance company are looking at a multi million pound payout they send your car for a forensic examination to find ways to mitigate their losses....
> 
> For anyone who's spent £60k on a car, a grand or two on mods - to try and avoid an extra few hundred quid to be properly insured is bonkers. Right up there on the sensible list with buying cheap Chinese tyres...


 Too Right, I know someone who had an accident and had his ECU checked to find "An Insurance get out" IMO, it was found to have been "modified" and he had not declared it, however it went to court and *Just by luck* he had bought the car a couple of months old (from a dealer) this saved him as he pleaded ignorant and it could not be proven he had done the mods.
He got his pay out but it could have gone the other way if the Car was NEW!!.:nervous:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I paid Admiral £15 for Y pipe and remap of up to 75bhp more than OEM!

D


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

sumo69 said:


> I paid Admiral £15 for Y pipe and remap of up to 75bhp more than OEM!
> 
> D


Great Deal :thumbsup:


----------

